
Google Cloud Storage throwing a large number of 503's - ricberw
Seems that GCS is throwing a boatload of 503&#x27;s and is sometimes taking &gt;10 seconds to respond. Anyone else seeing this?<p>Google has denied anything is wrong, but I&#x27;m seeing a lot of images not loading on other sites that I know use GCS as well...
======
alpb
This is now reported at
[https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/17002](https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/storage/17002).

~~~
gkop
Thanks. Our monitoring says it started at 4pm pacific. So the incident lasted
2.5 hours.

------
priyadarshy
I'm unable to OAuth in to a variety of Google Services e.g. Asana, FullStory.

At work, our applications using Google Calendar V3 is seeing a ton of 503s in
all environments (dev, staging and production).

~~~
ricberw
Yep - we're starting to see proof from a lot of different sides that Google is
having a rather major issue. Now to hope they find the culprit and resolve it
quickly :)

------
jhgg
It's happening to us too. Firebase status page was updated, but it looks like
GCS in general was not.

------
zackify
How is this not getting more notice? It must be isolated to only a few of
us...

~~~
P3R3
I guess it shows how widespread GCS usage is among enterprises

